# Pen Stand



## splinterinfinger (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all in recent pen pictures I have seen around the forum, I have seen some great looking pen photography and this is what has inspired me to get the right photo shot, what I'm looking for is one of those glass or plastic pen stands where the pen is at a slight angle and I rather like those types of shots, if anyone has got any ideas or where I can get one  of those stands let me know, remember I live in the UNITED KINGDOM though.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## fernhills (Feb 22, 2008)

HI,  DC BLUESMAN on this site sells them.. Carl,,Oh,nice pens and photo


----------



## R2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great Photos!! Great pens!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2008)

Those photos are looking much better than your earlier ones.  You can also make your own stand if you can get some acrylic sheet.  It isn't terribly difficult and you can make it to suit your own likes or dislikes.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 22, 2008)

Mervyn send me a pm and I`ll post you a couple for free, I got some in a group buy a while ago!

Great pics by the way!


----------



## splinterinfinger (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi all thanks for the all you help.
Special thanks to you Mark' could not find out how to send PM so I email you instead, Mark if I owe you anything let me know or I can make a  donation to the forum.
Best regards 
Mervyn


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2008)

No problem!


----------

